# Celer et Audax



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

I honestly have no idea which section this belongs in...

I was simply hoping someone could tell me the proper pronunciation as I have very limited knowledge of Latin...

I've heard it pronounced several different ways, and sadly google came up with nothing helpful.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Mar 2005)

Bit of an explanation here: Look for the Green Jackets

http://www.military-quotes.com/mottos/UK.htm

It translates to "Swift and Bold". It is 180 degree turnabout of the unofficial motto of the RCD "Audax et Celer" translating to "Bold and Swift"


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

I was actually aware of the translation, what I've never known is how its actually pronounced.

I've heard 'See-lair et aw-doo-wa' and also 'cee-lair eh oo-du-wa'

Reason Im asking is, Im having it tattooed on my forearms (Celer on the underside of my right forearm, Audax on my left) and when asked, would not only be able to translate it, but at least pronounce it properly.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Mar 2005)

when people ask, just look at them condescendingly, snort in dusgust at their appalling ignorance, and walk away.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Mar 2005)

..or get something you can pronounce...........


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..or get something you can pronounce...........



I'm not getting it for the words, but the meaning of them. Pronunciation would be a bonus mind you...


----------



## TCBF (13 Mar 2005)

A tatoo.  Cool.  Get one that comes off easily in forty years.  On the plus side, it will keep you out of some "retirement" "security" (winkwink) "jobs" in later life, when you want to go fishing with the grandkids, but the "firm" wants someone who won't stand out on a beach.  

Oh, you have tatoos?  Next!

Tom


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> A tattoo.  Cool.  Get one that comes off easily in forty years.  On the plus side, it will keep you out of some "retirement" "security" (winkwink) "jobs" in later life, when you want to go fishing with the grandkids, but the "firm" wants someone who won't stand out on a beach.
> 
> Oh, you have tattoos?  Next!
> 
> Tom



Not really an issue for me, pronunciation is though. Anyone?


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Mar 2005)

http://www.dl.ket.org/latin1/review/


Learn away lad,

Since you have got a life time to wear the tat, then you can take the time to learn it.

Dileas 

tess


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Mar 2005)

From what I can gather, seems I was petty much on the dot with how I was pronouncing it...


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Mar 2005)

whew that was quick...

See not that hard with the internet eh?  Now imagine a first generation Italian kid, in a Highland regiment, trying to explain the kilt to his family, then going out and getting a tattoo of his cap badge with a Gaelic motto.

No internet in those days...so I made it up with a lot of practice and booze to help soften the tongue....


hehehehe

dileas

tess


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Mar 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> whew that was quick...
> 
> See not that hard with the internet eh?  Now imagine a first generation Italian kid, in a Highland regiment, trying to explain the kilt to his family, then going out and getting a tattoo of his cap badge with a Gaelic motto.
> 
> ...



 ;D ;D It was mostly a question of whether the 'r' was silent, and how 'au' was to be pronounced. My family is Scottish with a lot of Military roots, so I've got things easier than you.  ;D


----------



## Gayson (14 Mar 2005)

Just make sure you get that Tat with a better font than Farmboy did.  Its so hard to read his.   :warstory:


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2005)

I wasn't going to post, but can't resist.......Are you not a little concerned that the women will find "Swift" a little bit of a shortcoming?


----------



## thorbahn (14 Mar 2005)

If you want to pronounce it as latin would be traditionally pronounced, I would guess:

"Seller et odd-axe"

Basically as it's spelled.


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Mar 2005)

I would have though _keller et odd-ax_ - 'et' as in 'met'   and 'odd' as in 'Audi' - or, in a non-classical pinch, _cheller et odd-ax_ - cheller as in Cheddar


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to post, but can't resist.......Are you not a little concerned that the women will find "Swift" a little bit of a shortcoming?



hahaha, hopefully the "bold" will make up for it.


----------



## rrr965 (14 Mar 2005)

Celer et Audax is also the motto of the Regina Johns. Whose British affiliate is the Royal Green Jackets


----------



## JBrooks (2 May 2017)

bobthebui|der said:
			
		

> I honestly have no idea which section this belongs in...
> 
> I was simply hoping someone could tell me the proper pronunciation as I have very limited knowledge of Latin...
> 
> I've heard it pronounced several different ways, and sadly google came up with nothing helpful.


Ch-ell-r ett awe-ducks


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 May 2017)

Twelve years later we finally have an answer! [


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 May 2017)

It's been a long, looooong time since I was a schoolboy and perhaps our knowledge of how Latin was spoken has improved, but I learned that it was pronounced something like "_*Keeler*_." I remember a bit of doggerel verse designed to keep us on track with the C words: "_Cato, Plato Cicero_ (pronounced kick-ero), _they all make me sickero_."

But maybe the knowledge of the classics has advanced while I wasn't looking ~ and it's been way more than a half century since I gave even the tiniest if damns.


----------



## Lumber (3 May 2017)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Twelve years later we finally have an answer! [



I wonder if he actually went through with getting the tattoo, and if he still has it.


----------

